# any other options for me?



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Ok, my doctor is supossed to call me and i plan on asking him for any other options that i haven't tried yet, but i can't think of any really to suggest to him.My Amitriptiline isn't working very well for my viscersal sensitivity and pain and discomfort.I've upped it from 25mg to 50mg to 70mg now. I'll tell you all what i have triedNortriptiline, Xanax,Klonopin,Tranzene,Ativan,Restoril,Dalmane,Librax,Donnatal,Seroquel,,Nulev,Levsin,Dicyclomine,Limbitrol,Effexor,Celexa,Prozac,Hyoscyomine 12 hour,Robinul Forte,CaltrateThese are all the things i have tried....Do I have any other options or am I all out?could use the help if anyone knows of anything else.Thanks


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm sorry you are feeling so bad it looks like you have tried just about everything out there. I have posted in this forum under Elavil if you want to read what my experience has been. Is the Elavil making you tired or more hyper? Have you had a Thyroid panel done? After 4 years of the same routine you are doing for IBS I was diagnosed with Graves Disease which is a form of hyperthyroidism and since March I have been treated with PTU and have practically no IBS problems.Hope this helps.


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Medications don't effect me very much. I pretty much could take and drink anything and it wouldn't do very much, not like the average person. I think this is why my Doctor keeps having me try different things, he's hoping something will work.The Elavil makes me tired for about 3 days and then it doesn't do anything. It used to help with the pain and ibs-d and spasms, motility etc..but even increasing dosage hasn't really worked.My body has this knact for adjusting to medications that even demerol and morphine when i had a knee operation done didn't take effect, they had to give me more and then for my egd and colonoscopy was done i was awake because whatever they gave me then didn't work either.My doctors has sent me out for many tests, bloodwork etc..Would bloodwork tell them if my thyroid was messd up? Or is this another totally different test and if so, What it is?What were your symptoms before and now after your treatment?Apprecitate your post.Thanks


----------



## Cindy3535 (Jun 28, 2002)

Wow Candia,I can't believe how much your story sounds like mine. They gave me enough morphine to knock a 300lb man under when I was 14 years old. I had broken my ankle and I was screaming my head off. Meds had no affect on me either. Yes a Thyroid panel is simply a blood test you have to ask for it though special. If you don't ask they almost never check. I know because I have suffered for 4 years with IBS and not responding to medications. If your Thyroid blood test comes back Hyperthyroid then you go through a series of other tests but I won't bother telling you about those nothing bad so don't get scared very easy. That is just to confirm a Thyroid problem. If your blood test comes back negative it means your OK as far as your thyroid goes.It sounds like you have been through some of the exact things that I have been through and I feel compelled to try and help others realize that they need to get their thyroids checked once per year its very important and I never knew that and at 35 years old. I paid the price of not being able to get pregnant/IBS/Mood Swings/insomnia. I just don't want someone else to have to go through what I did if they can help prevent it.I'm not saying you have a Thyroid problem only your doctor can establish that but its important to check especially since the Elavil and other meds do not affect you at all very much. I was having IBS on 75mgs of Elavil before they raised me to 100mgs of Elavil then I was spinning like a top then they did the blood test for my Thyroid Panel and sure enough my TSH was 0.01 =Hyperthyroidism/Graves Disease. NO IBS I haven't had one episode since PTU.Good Luck Hey its worth checking out a blood test is really cheap and If I would have known I had to ask for a Thyroid Panel I would have done that. They checked my cholestorol and everything else but not my Thyroid kinda Dumb if you ask me. Women are prone to Autoimmune Disorders so I just wanted to give you a heads up on all this! It will ease your mind if nothing else and will cost very little for peace of mind.I'm doing very well right now I'm very blessed maybe I will get pregant soon! There is still hope for me hehehCheers


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

I saw something on one of those health channels a few months ago about a "pacemaker for the brain". It was invented for those who can not tolerate antidepressants for one reason or another. It is implanted in the base of the skull and gives regular shocks to the brain to keep the chemicals balanced. I wish I knew more about it but the girl they had on T.V. that had it done was very pleased because she felt totally normal and had none of the side affects from the medications. I know it is extreme but maybe you can find out where in the country they do this procedure?


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Sounds like it works like ECT, except, I hope, without the memory loss, which can be severe with that.


----------

